# Bass + Vb



## d4kine (18. Januar 2005)

Hi leutz. Da ihr mir alle bis jetzt fast immer helfen konntet denke ich mal, dass ihr mir jetzt uach wieder helfen könnt...
 Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich habe mir BASS Sound System runtergeladen (Zum abspielen von MOD-Dateien usw) und dabei war das komplette developer kit.
HIER DIE SEITE || HIER DAS PROGRAMM
  Ich habe jetzt das packet hier und entpackt. dann ist sind in dem ordner BassTest (bass\vb\BassTest\) dateien . kopiert mal die *BAS.BAS* und die *BASS.DLL* in das verzeichnis und öffnet *prjBassTest.vbp.* WIe ihr sehen könnt ist in der mitte ein frame, wo man *MOD-Dateien *auswählen und abspielen kann. Das ist das einzige was ich brauche. Ich möchte, mir ein programm schreiben, dass direkt beim starten (Form_Load()) eine MOD-Datei abspielt. dort ist das alles was kompliziert gemacht und ich kann das irgendwie nicht wirklich umcoden 
  kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Jukkales (18. Januar 2005)

ich werd mir mal die eigenschaften des proggs ansehen und dann einen Code schiken


----------



## d4kine (18. Januar 2005)

joa, wäre korrekt. Hoffe es haben alle mein problem verstanden.


----------



## Jukkales (19. Januar 2005)

da brauch man noch nichtmal wiel codden du fügst die dll in dein projekt ein. schaust die sen code für Play an und fügst ih n in ein Form_load() Sub ein


----------



## d4kine (19. Januar 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendwie bin ich zu *BLÖD* dafür...
   Ich komm nicht mit der lstBox klar! die soll ja wech!
   Bis jetzt ist mein Code so. Zwar total falsch, aber vielleicht siehste ja, was ich falsch mache.


```
Option Explicit
   Private Sub Form_Load()
   
   Dim SoundFile As String
   Dim PlaySound As Long
   
   SoundFile = "data/music.mod"
   Call BASS_ChannelPlay((SoundFile), BASSFALSE)
   End Sub
```


----------



## Jukkales (20. Januar 2005)

```
Dim ModHandle As Long

    ModHandle = BASS_MusicLoad(BASSFALSE, DLG.FileName, 0, 0, BASS_MUSIC_RAMP Or BASS_MUSIC_POSRESET, 0)
```
setz das mal mit ein (filename ersetzen) ich weß nicht ob es geht


----------



## d4kine (20. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich müsste es ja funktionieren, wenn ich DLG.FileName durch SoundFile ersetze, aber das tut es nicht... ich checks nicht! wieso funktioniert das nicht?! Kennt nicht ein anderer nocheine lösung?


----------



## d4kine (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo? Will jemand antworten?


----------

